# 2008 BOWBENDERS SHOOT



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

alex (weasle414) and me shootin









i got alittle to excited to see the first fish i shot that i leand over to much and almost tiped the boat. the battery tiped off so i went divein for it.









alexs boat was low on battery power, he got to pull the boat :lol: 









even better









the weigh in


















that what we shot. 75 fish alltogether. we ended up placein 2nd in numbers









our other buddy shot a mirror carp


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Great day, amazing tourney! I can't wait untill next years bowbenders. We'll do even better next year, you won't need to dive for batteries and I won't have to pull the boat back to catch the weigh-in!


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

looks like a good pile!
:beer:


----------

